# Hutchinson's Bank Nature Reserve, New Addington



## davholla (Jul 6, 2021)

Spider eating a beetle. Hutchinson's Bank Nature Reserve, New Addington. This at 2.1 Magnification the beetle is 3.63 mm long and the spider 1.68 mm long


IMG_0105Spiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A not very common ladybird
Cream Spot Ladybird - Calvia quattuordecimguttata Hutchinson's Bank Nature Reserve, New Addington. The real size is 4.62 mm, magnification is 1.96



IMG_0093Ladybirdv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Nettle Weevil - Phyllobius pomaceus, hutchinson's Bank Nature Reserve, New Addington. The real size is 4.62 mm, magnification is 1.68,



IMG_0055Weevilv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly larva, Hutchinson's Bank Nature Reserve, New Addington. The real size is 5.1 mm, magnification is 1.96



IMG_0118Hoverflylarvav2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Common Malachite Beetle - Malachius bipustulatus on a piece of grass.  Hutchinson's Bank Nature Reserve, New Addington.The real size is 3.83 mm, magnification is 1.96



IMG_0068Beetlev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice set, D. I like #3 best.


----------



## Donde (Jul 8, 2021)

Excellent macros Dave.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 8, 2021)

Great set!


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 14, 2021)

The Nettle weevil really looks good.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 20, 2021)

Great set!


----------

